# Steam game aus der Steam Bibliothek entfernen ???



## Canny (30. Dezember 2011)

hallo

ich bin schon einige zeit bei steam, und habe auch schon eine ziemlich große bibliothek.
mitlerweile sind da nun auch spiele drunter, die ich schon lange nicht merh zocke.

Frage: wie kann ich (falls das möglich ist) ein Steam spiel komplett aus meiner steam bibliothek entfernen? 
also nicht nur das spiel deinstallieren sonder theoretisch " auf den Müll schmeißen" ?

thx


----------



## The_Final (30. Dezember 2011)

Canny schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich bin schon einige zeit bei steam, und habe auch schon eine ziemlich große bibliothek.
> mitlerweile sind da nun auch spiele drunter, die ich schon lange nicht merh zocke.
> ...


Nein, kann man nicht. Aber wozu sollte das auch gut sein?


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Dezember 2011)

Erstell doch einfach eine Kategorie für solche Spiele, die du nicht mehr willst. Wenn du wirklich ein Spiel dauerhaft entfernen willst (dann kannst du es nie mehr spielen), musst du den Steam Support fragen, die machen sowas gelegentlich.


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2011)

Versteh ich auch nicht, wozu das gut sein soll. Lass dir einfach nur die installeirten Spiele anzeigen (die Bibliothek kann man filtern) und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht, wozu das gut sein soll. Lass dir einfach nur die installeirten Spiele anzeigen (die Bibliothek kann man filtern) und gut ist.



ich denk mal, darum wird es gehen: die Übersicht verbessern. Aber wo kann man das einstellen?


----------



## Mothman (31. Dezember 2011)

Für die Übersicht ist ja gerade die Filterfunktion der Bibliothek da. 

Wenn du in deiner Bibliothek bist ist rechts neben dem Suchfeld eine Schaltfläche. Dort dürfte standardmäßig "Alle Spiele" ausgewählt sein. Wenn du das anklickst bekommst du ein Drop-Down-Menu zum Filtern.

Aber ich dachte das ist allgemein bekannt, denn sonst kommt man ja auch garnicht an seine Tools usw.


----------



## Canny (31. Dezember 2011)

der tipp mit dem drop down menü ist sehr gut.
ich werde meine games einfach auf favoriten setzen und so kann ich meine eigene liste erstellen.

danke


----------



## shirib (1. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Für die Übersicht ist ja gerade die Filterfunktion der Bibliothek da.
> 
> Wenn du in deiner Bibliothek bist ist rechts neben dem Suchfeld eine Schaltfläche. Dort dürfte standardmäßig "Alle Spiele" ausgewählt sein. Wenn du das anklickst bekommst du ein Drop-Down-Menu zum Filtern.
> 
> Aber ich dachte das ist allgemein bekannt, denn sonst kommt man ja auch garnicht an seine Tools usw.


 Siehst du mal, wieder etwas dazu gelernt.


----------



## smisonline2 (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

das Problem habe ich auch, abe rnicht mit gekauftenSpielen, sodnenr bevorzugt mit  mal installierten ETstversionen, die dann einfach in der Liste bleiben,w as nervt, wenn man öfter mal was testet. Da muss es doch eine möglichkeit geben.


----------



## chbdiablo (27. Juli 2013)

Wie wärs mit Rechtsklick - Lokale Dateien entfernen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (27. Juli 2013)

smisonline2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Problem habe ich auch, abe rnicht mit gekauftenSpielen, sodnenr bevorzugt mit  mal installierten ETstversionen, die dann einfach in der Liste bleiben,w as nervt, wenn man öfter mal was testet. Da muss es doch eine möglichkeit geben.


 
Einfach mal den Steam-Support anschreiben dort anfragen ob sie gewünschten Spiele/Demos entfernen.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Steam-Support anschreiben dort anfragen ob sie gewünschten Spiele/Demos entfernen.


 
ja, das funktioniert
ich würde aber keine Instant antwort erwarten, man ist nicht alleine mit Problemen


----------



## golani79 (27. Juli 2013)

Muss ich evtl. mal testen mit dem Support.

Habe nämlich auch einige Spiele in meiner Liste, die ich eigentlich gar nicht will und auch niemals spielen werde (Pro Cycling Manager 2008 und 2009, Cities XL 2011, 2012 und LE, City Life ... und einige Demo bzw. Betaversionen)

Finde es halt schade, dass man solche Games nicht weitergeben kann.
Jemand anderer hätte sicher eine Freude mit einem der Spiele und bei mir vergammeln sie, weil ich absolut keinen Bock habe die zu spielen, diese jedoch in einem Bundle dabei waren.

Würde es auch cool finden, wenn man mehrere Gifts bekommen würde, wenn man etwas doppelt hat (Indie Bundles oder ähnliches). 
Oder wie es bei Fallout 3 war, da war die GOTY im Endeffekt billiger als die DLC´s einzeln - jetzt hab ich Fallout 3 auch 2 mal. Einmal normal und einmal in der GOTY - da wärs doch echt egal, wenn man sich eine Version als Giftcoupon aussuchen könnte.


----------



## Kreon (27. Juli 2013)

Warum erstellt ihr keine Kategorien?
Ich habe 3. Eine für alte Spiele, die ich durch habe wohl nicht mehr spielen werde. Eine für "Trash"-Games, die ich niemals installieren werde und eine für Spiele, die ich aktuell spiele oder noch spielen möchte.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Warum erstellt ihr keine Kategorien?
> Ich habe 3. Eine für alte Spiele, die ich durch habe wohl nicht mehr spielen werde. Eine für "Trash"-Games, die ich niemals installieren werde und eine für Spiele, die ich aktuell spiele oder noch spielen möchte.


 
hmmm, ein guter Grund könnte sein:
Weil man sie hasst und sich selbst wenn weil sie gekauft hat


----------



## golani79 (27. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, ein guter Grund könnte sein:
> Weil man sie hasst und sich selbst wenn weil sie gekauft hat


 
Findest nicht, dass "Hass" ein wenig übertrieben ist? 

Die Spiele in der Liste ansich stören mich eigentlich eh nicht so - ich lass mir ja normalerweise eh nur meine installierten anzeigen.
Aber wie ich schon erwähnt habe, würde ich es halt toll finden, wenn man die an jemandenweitergeben könnte, der / die vlt. Freude daran hätte.


----------



## Enisra (27. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Findest nicht, dass "Hass" ein wenig übertrieben ist?


 
wenn man so total ins Klo gegriffen und umgerührt hat?
Nein, nicht wirklich, dann ist der Begriff durchaus gerechtfertigt


----------



## golani79 (27. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wenn man so total ins Klo gegriffen und umgerührt hat?
> Nein, nicht wirklich, dann ist der Begriff durchaus gerechtfertigt


 
... na ja ... wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dass mir im Nachhinein nicht gefällt, dann ärgere ich mich vlt. darüber - ob mehr oder weniger, sei mal dahingestellt.
Hassen? ... Hassen ist aber schon ne ganz andere Liga ...


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hassen? ... Hassen ist aber schon ne ganz andere Liga ...


Da nimmt es ja jemand noch genauer als ich, dass ich das noch erleben darf.  

Aber ich werde nicht darauf eingehen, auch wenn es mich ein klein wenig in den Fingern juckt.


----------



## Monalye (27. Juli 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Warum erstellt ihr keine Kategorien?
> Ich habe 3. Eine für alte Spiele, die ich durch habe wohl nicht mehr spielen werde. Eine für "Trash"-Games, die ich niemals installieren werde und eine für Spiele, die ich aktuell spiele oder noch spielen möchte.



Wie kann man solche Kategorien erstellen bitte? Ich hab nur die Filterfunktion mit "Alle Spiele" - "Favoriten" - usw.... wo kann ich mir selbst was erstellen?

Edit: Danke, hat mir grad' ein Kollege im TS erklärt


----------



## golani79 (27. Juli 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wie kann man solche Kategorien erstellen bitte? Ich hab nur die Filterfunktion mit "Alle Spiele" - "Favoriten" - usw.... wo kann ich mir selbst was erstellen?


 
Rechtsklick auf das Spiel --> Set Category

Bei allen weiteren Spielen kannst du dann die bereits erstellten Kategorien anhaken wenn du die Option wählst und der Titel wird hinzugefügt.
Alternativ kannst auch zusätzliche andere Kategorien erstellen.


----------



## Kreon (27. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> ... na ja ... wenn ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, dass mir im Nachhinein nicht gefällt, dann ärgere ich mich vlt. darüber - ob mehr oder weniger, sei mal dahingestellt.
> Hassen? ... Hassen ist aber schon ne ganz andere Liga ...


 
Oft ist es so, dass man sich ein (Humble) Bundle nur wegen einem Spiel "kauft" 
Dort sind dann für meinen Geschmack schon die ein oder anderen "Hass"-Spiele mit drin


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juli 2013)

Entweder eine eigene Kategorie anlegen oder das Spiel einfach deinstallieren und nur die installierten anzeigen


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2013)

first world problem des tages: zu viele spiele in meiner steam-bibliothek.


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Rechtsklick auf das Spiel --> Set Category
> 
> Bei allen weiteren Spielen kannst du dann die bereits erstellten Kategorien anhaken wenn du die Option wählst und der Titel wird hinzugefügt.
> Alternativ kannst auch zusätzliche andere Kategorien erstellen.


 
Danke, das wußte ich bis jetzt auch nicht. Hab eben erst mal 10 Minuten meine Steam Bibliohek organisiert


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juli 2013)

Ohne Kategorien, wäre ich schon vor Jahren verrückt geworden.
Hab meine Spiele in ca. ein Dutzend Kategorien einsortiert.

Kleiner Tipp für Fortgeschrittene: Die Struktur kann man sichern, besonders wenn man einige Zeit dafür investiert hat, sollte man dies auch tun. sharedconfig.vdf heißt die entsprechende Datei und finden kann man sie unter Steam -> userdata -> Account-ID -> 7 -> remote

Da ich meinen Accout auf mehr als einem Rechner betreibe (Hauptrechner, Arbeitslaptop, Netbook, usw.) habe ich auf jedem andere Kategorien/Sortierungen. Manchmal zerschießt mir Steam die ganze Arbeit und dann kann ich die Sicherung wiederherstellen.


----------



## Kreon (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe die Kategorie auf einem Rechner angelegt, beim Einloggen auf nem anderen Rechner, werden die Spiele auch dort in diese Kategorien einsortiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> first world problem des tages: zu viele spiele in meiner steam-bibliothek.


 
Was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann. Jedes Spiel mehr in der Spielesammlung ist doch gut.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht verstehen kann. Jedes Spiel mehr in der Spielesammlung ist doch gut.


 
nicht unbedingt
Das ist wie beim Sex, man könnte meinen das eine Kerbe mehr im Holz super ist, aber oft will man da nie wieder erinnert werden


----------



## Vordack (28. Juli 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt
> Das ist wie beim Sex, man könnte meinen das eine Kerbe mehr im Holz super ist, aber oft will man da nie wieder erinnert werden


 
Sex mit Computerspielen zu vergleichen sagt viel über Dein Sexualleben aus


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2013)

Also, deine Maus über den Tisch zu schieben und, wenn möglich, die richtigen Knöpfe zu drücken... ich seh die Gemeinsamkeiten durchaus.

BTT: Aber das mit den Spielekategorien gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Kruesae (22. Oktober 2013)

Ein weiterer Grund um Spiele aus der Bibliothek ist man hat ein Spiel gekauft und aktiviert während man in Russland unterwegs war und stellt nun fest, dass man das Spiel hier nicht mehr nutzen kann. VPN ist zwar ne Option muss, aber nicht sein. Außerdem habe ich über humble bundle das Spiel noch mal. Kann ich dann einfach den neuen Code nutzen oder muss ich das alte Spiel wirklich entfernen?


----------



## Worrel (22. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ein Fall für den Steam Support. Dort ein neues Support Konto erstellen (falls noch kein Support(!) Konto erstellt wurde), deinen Fall ausführlich schildern und um die Löschung des Spiels aus deinem Account bitten.


----------



## Memph (18. Juni 2014)

*Originaltext vom Support*

...

die Spielebibliothek kann von Ihnen selbst verwaltet werden, indem Sie eine eigene Kategorie erstellen und beispielsweise nicht gewünschte Spiele aussondern.

(Rechtsklick auf den Eintrag des Spiels in der Bibliothek-> Kategorie bearbeiten -> Name der Kategorie eintragen oder existierende Kategorie wählen -> OK)

Sollten Sie Spiele permanent aus Ihrer Bibliothek entfernen wollen, teilen Sie uns bitte den genauen Titel mit. Falls Sie ein Spielpaket entfernt haben möchten, nennen Sie bitte den Titel des Pakets, nicht die enthaltenen Spiele. Bitte bestätigen Sie ebenfalls Ihr Einverständnis mit folgenden Auswirkungen:

- Die Entfernung eines Spiels oder Spielpakets kann nicht rückgängig gemacht werden.

- Falls Sie ein Spiel mit einem CD Key auf Steam aktiviert haben, wird dieser CD Key ungültig und kann nicht auf einem anderen Account registriert werden.

- Kostenlos erhältliche Spiele und Beta Versionen können grundsätzlich nicht entfernt werden.

- Spielpakete können nur komplett entfernt werden. Wir können keine einzelnen Titel vom Paket trennen.

- Es werden keine neuen Keys vergeben, sollten Sie den Titel via Steam erworben haben. Der registrierte Key wird Ihnen bei erneutem Kauf wieder zugeordnet.

- Alle Banns, die Sie in Verbindung mit dem Spiel auf Ihrem Account erhalten haben, werden nicht gelöscht und Ihr Account bleibt weiterhin gebannt.

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team

Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyangel (9. Juli 2014)

Ist ja blöd, das man kostenlose Spiele nicht löschen kann?

Ich habe meine Spiele übrigens nach genres sortiert, so hatte ich das früher zu MS-DOS Zeiten schon gemacht


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2014)

Funktioniert das mit den Kategorien eigentlich inzwischen auch computerübergreifend? Als ich das das letzte Mal probiert hatte, wurden die nie sinnvoll zwischen meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop synchronisiert, so daß ich das Chaos erstmal wieder gelöscht hatte.


----------



## HanFred (9. Juli 2014)

Das hat bei mir auf Anhieb auf mehreren Rechnern funktioniert, installiert wird natürlich nur nach Bedarf. Meine Spiele sind ebenfalls nach Genres kategorisiert. 
Für die Testversionen und unerwünschten Spiele auf Bundles habe ich eine Kategorie namens "ZZZZZ". Die bleibt dann auch schön unten und eingeklappt.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2014)

Die Kategorien sollten eigentlich auf jedem Rechner verfügbar sein.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Kategorien sollten eigentlich auf jedem Rechner verfügbar sein.


Ich weiß nur noch, daß ich einen Großteil meiner Spiele kategorisiert hatte und sobald ich mich dann ausgeloggt und am anderen Rechner angemeldet hatte, war die Ordnung dahin. Mehrmals.


----------



## golani79 (9. Juli 2014)

Schon versucht, die auf 2 Rechnern parallel einzuloggen um zu sehen, ob die Kategorien dann vorhanden sind?


----------



## Kreon (9. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schon versucht, die auf 2 Rechnern parallel einzuloggen um zu sehen, ob die Kategorien dann vorhanden sind?



Seit wann ist paralleles Einloggen möglich?
Bei mir werden Änderungen in den Kategorien je nach Tagesform von Steam mal auf anderen Rechnern übernommen und mal nicht. Konnte noch nicht rausfinden, wo der Hund begraben liegt.


----------



## Worrel (9. Juli 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Seit wann ist paralleles Einloggen möglich?


Seit Family Sharing. (also ein paar Wochen/Monaten)


----------



## ThomasThomasons (11. Juli 2014)

Und auch wegen dem In-Home Streaming  allerdings müssen da die PC nicht online sein


----------

